# I hate catfish



## MikeS (Apr 21, 2015)

So we recently relocated down here from great trout waters of the north. We live in GB Proper with a dock on the bay. I take my girls fishing a few times per week. So far nothing but catfish.
I was taking one off the hook for my seven year old and after I gently unhooked the cat, he flipped up in the air and came straight down on the side of my foot with his pectoral spine. He buried it to the hilt and reflexively I jerked my foot away throwing him through the air and tearing an even bigger hole in my foot. He landed back in the water and blood literally sprayed my dock. Both girls started crying and hiding their eyes. I quickly grabbed the hole with my thumb to stop the bleeding and my wife ushered the girls back up to the house. That's when the excruciating pain set in. I had no idea they had venom! I can say this: I have a very high tolerance for pain and I have had my fair share in my lifetime....nothing comes close to this. Felt like someone was repeatedly smashing my foot with a hammer. A quick google search and I had my foot soaking in as hot of water as I could stand for 90 minutes. After about 30 minutes I stopped sweating and cringing. Here we are 12 days later after 10 days of strong antibiotics and my foot is black and blue but at least it doesn't hurt much.

I hate catfish.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

*So sorry*

What a horror story! I am sorry for your pain.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got stuck real good last summer directly in between the web of my fingers. It took a little effort to pull it out, because it was a baby, and I think babies have some sort of barb at the end of the pointer. 
I had to waste a ice cold beer to pour on the wound. It slightly made it feel better, till I ran out of beer a little later. Then I remembered I should have had one more beer. 
"Medical remedies come before pleasure remedies"


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Catfish are the devil. Ha-ha I one time as a kid got a small one stuck in my hand and as a reaction slung it out and stuck him right in the top of my bare foot was not a pleasant day


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I felt discomfort for the rest of the day. 
You seem to have had some sort of allergic reaction. 

Only thing worse than getting stuck by a catfish , is catching about 20 baby catfish in your brand new cast net. 
I've gone threw several nets at the dam, by catching a ton of baby catfish and end up having to cut them out because of the barb on their sticker


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you know that you and catfish can help restore sand dunes?!?! 

All you have to do is form small walls from the bodies of all the catfish you catch. Their bodies will trap sand and form beautiful sand dunes to protect our coast and provide habitat for delicious, endangered beach mice that don't exist.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

These things are made out of aluminium now, but years ago they were made of steal, and were heavier. You could hit a hard head in the perfect place on his head, and he died instantly with the heavy ones. That is what we did, pop him in the head, kill him, flip him away. 

I used to say, the reason there are so many hard-heads, is that everyone throws them back, and then they keep all the other fish. We need to reduce the population, KILL THEM ALL!!!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Enough is Enough*

When you have my wounds you learn.....


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I feel ya!! been there, done that, toooooooo many times in my lifetime!!!!


----------



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

I never throw them back. I always have atleast 5 blueherons around me when i fish so they get fed pretty well.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

..!


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

HHs are a major nuisance. Can you eat them?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 21, 2015)

That thing buried a 1.5 to 2 inch spike in the soft part of my arch! Way more painful than other things in past...like tearing a hole in my arm with a rusty spike, tearing ligaments in my knee, tearing muscles between my ribs, splitting my lip through and through with my teeth, etc etc etc. the next day my wife texted me at work and she said our dock looked a crime scene...blood everywhere.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bebee said:


> I never throw them back. I always have atleast 5 blueherons around me when i fish so they get fed pretty well.


Same here. Even if absent, I still throw the cat far up on the beach, in time Ferdman shows up to carry them away.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Bro I got barbed by a catfish friday night and had the barb in my hand while waiting to get it removed in ER for about 2 hours. Worst pain Ive experienced in a while.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I can relate. I moved down here from the rocky mountains, never having to worry about what was in the water lol. My first time fishing down here, I catch a sail cat, and like an idiot, I'm grabbing it like there's no danger. Fortunately I didn't get stabbed. I found out later the fate I'd avoided. I don't even bring them in the yak now, just use my fish grips to steady them while I retrieve the hook.


----------

